# Lock change at housing complex



## rotenym (Apr 23, 2014)

I had this issue a few times lately and I would like to know how you guys handle this...
today I had a securing order in housing complex, on the door was hanging a realtor lock box with a phone number so before starting to drill the lock I called that number, they told me that i shouldn't do anything and according to them this apartment is not in foreclosure process.. I went to management office, they threw me out together with my work order, saying they would call police if I touch anything without Leagle documents.. I had very similar situations in the past, but all comes down to the same question, am I legally allowed to break into condo or co ops (without damaging the door) etc. ??


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

go home,grab a shovel and smash thru the office door and let them know whos in charge.......im kidding, i would just report exactly what happened in your work order notes, its not worth the aggravation for the 80 bucks your gonna make


----------



## rotenym (Apr 23, 2014)

RI preservstion said:


> go home,grab a shovel and smash thru the office door and let them know whos in charge.......im kidding, i would just report exactly what happened in your work order notes, its not worth the aggravation for the 80 bucks your gonna make


Ok, so basically I don't break locks at a housing complex unless I get permission from the management office( which I will probably never get)?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

rotenym said:


> Ok, so basically I don't break locks at a housing complex unless I get permission from the management office( which I will probably never get)?


No you report exactly what happened and go on to the next work order.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have had the same thing in condo buildings. Informed client that we were not allowed to change the locks because the building required all locks to be the same design.
Also there were a few where they would not let us in the building even with a work order.
Usually just tell the client that their client needs to work it out.


----------



## rotenym (Apr 23, 2014)

now, legally speaking, am I legally allowed to break a lock to gain entry in condo buildings? I'm always asked "who exactly are you" ? so I say a contractor which works for the bank (not directly just I work for this guy and they do orders for this guy till a national and then to a bank etc.) so they would tell me unless u don't bring REAL DOCUMENTATION I won't let u do anything here.. so what's the real deal here? trying to figure out if because I have a work order, I can do anything or I can get In trouble ...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Obviously they want some thing more than what could easily be done up on a home computer, aka the w/o.


Report to your client that you were refused entry to the property. 

I can assure you that if you ignore the manager they will call the 5 0. You may or may not end up in cuffs. 
Depends on if the management company wants to have you arrested for trespass after he told you to leave.

Even if you don't end up in cuffs the cop will tell you the same thing, "LEAVE like the nice lady at the front desk told you to do!!!"
Is it worth it for the meager scraps you are going to get paid for the lock change?????????


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Get the legals from the Servicer, make 10 phone calls to various people in the chain of command, install your locks and provide the keys to the management company since the Condo Assoc owns the exterior of that door and make your -$100 since you will lose money on the job OR do what everyone is saying and turn order back stating No Access to Condo Building But Here Is The Management Companies Phone Number.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

rotenym said:


> now, legally speaking, am I legally allowed to break a lock to gain entry in condo buildings? .. so what's the real deal here? trying to figure out if because I have a work order, I can do anything or I can get In trouble ...


Is there anyone else below you on this food chain? If not, then if anything starts to go sideways, you will be held liable.

There is a perception from the public, maybe rightfully so, that some subcontractors break into property under the guise of securing it, and proceed to remove personals. The money getting paid to rekey isn't as important to them as the loot inside that they can load up and resell. There are plenty of news stories to google if you are interested. Regardless of how long that Xbox and microwave have been sitting on the living room floor, there is a legal process to follow, and they are not "there for the taking". Just because your client doesn't do their due diligence doesn't let you off the hook if you proceed against the condo association. 
Do you know without a doubt the specific legal status of the property?
Did the client order a personal property eviction or just skipped the expense based on a $6 inspection?
If there is ever a doubt about the status of a property we are given a work order for, it gets turned around and sent back up the ladder, and we move on to something else.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

You may also want to check if you need to be a locksmith...
many states and municipalities have passed legislation on this...check with your local authorities...
Forget the work order instructions...find out what you can legally do behind your business license...


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

A word from someone who has been there...been exactly where you are...DO NOT CHANGE THAT LOCK. If there is building management on site, you need to work with them. If they say you can't change the lock, believe them. If you ask politely for access using their key, or even escorted by their maintenance people, and they refuse, update the order with what happened and let it go.

You do not have first hand knowledge of the status of that property. If you're there just for a lock change (pre-forclosure) don't walk away, RUN. Even if you're there for a post-foreclosure trash-out, are you sure the bank has done all it's paperwork, and the homeowner hasn't filed an injunction? Walk away.

And also, refuse the next order that will arrive in about 2 weeks, unless the bank provides contact information for the person they spoke with at building management. You do not want to be the scapegoat. It is not your job to figure out the legal stuff.

I got one property right now I have refused at least 6 times. One lot, chainlink fence all the way around, two seperate houses inside the fence. One with the address I'm looking for, another with a different address. Correct address house is falling in and uninhabitable. Other house is occupied. People in occupied house own the whole property. used to live in the POS house, it got too bad so they moved over 150 feet and built a new house. Client wants me to change the locks and cut the grass. Home owner says - get off my property - I have to report the address as vacant, but the property is occupied, and I'm not about to touch it. I told them, you figure it out.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

rotenym said:


> now, legally speaking, am I legally allowed to break a lock to gain entry in condo buildings? I'm always asked "who exactly are you" ? so I say a contractor which works for the bank (not directly just I work for this guy and they do orders for this guy till a national and then to a bank etc.) so they would tell me unless u don't bring REAL DOCUMENTATION I won't let u do anything here.. so what's the real deal here? trying to figure out if because I have a work order, I can do anything or I can get In trouble ...



Not sure how it is where you are but here your client(or clients clients clients clients client) needs to file for a writ of possession in order to rekey a property or we can be held for B&E. Before we can remove any personals, a writ of ejectment needs to have been filed as well. 

If the cops are called and the cop knows the laws, our azz is grass. Most don't. Call your local sheriffs department and ask. Then call the condo association. Most times here they won't allow access until the association dues are paid in full. 

We have some here that are 7-8 years behind. The association files a non judicial foreclosure on these units and rents them out to recover lost revenue and past due fee's. So make sure you check your county assessor records to make sure the unit is still in the mortgagors name.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

rotenym said:


> I had this issue a few times lately and I would like to know how you guys handle this...
> 
> today I had a securing order in housing complex, on the door was hanging a realtor lock box with a phone number so before starting to drill the lock I called that number, they told me that i shouldn't do anything and according to them this apartment is not in foreclosure process.. I went to management office, they threw me out together with my work order, saying they would call police if I touch anything without Leagle documents.. I had very similar situations in the past, but all comes down to the same question, am I legally allowed to break into condo or co ops (without damaging the door) etc. ??



Your verbiage says it all. Break into condo.


----------

